# Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?



## Fetter Barsch (21. April 2014)

Hallo, welche Übersetzung der Angelrolle solltet man für welche Köder nehmen. Wollte mir eventuell ein Technium bzw. gebrauchte Biomaster kaufen, würde aber bei den Preis und den technischen Daten eher zur Stradic und bei der Barschangelei zur Stradic Ci4 greifen. Jedoch haben die eine höhere Übersetzung
als die Technium und Biomaster. Dadurch dreht sich ja der Rotor bei gleicher Kurbelumdrehung häufiger. 
Was hat das für Vorteile? Und für was ist das gut geeignet?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

Falsche Fragestellung,

 nenne deinen Einsatzbereich, dann kann man besser antworten.:m


----------



## FranzJosef (21. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

Normale Uebersetzung circa 5:1, hohe Uebersetzung 6:1. Hohe Uebersetzungen ergeben bei gleichen Spulendurchmesser hoeheren Schnureinzug. Bei 5:1 meist 65-75cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung, bei 6:1-Uebersetzungen bis zu 100+cm Schnureinzug.
6:1 eignen sich bps.weise dafuer, Blinker mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten durchzuleiern (Hornfisch, Rapfen); haben allerdings erhoehtes Ankurbelmoment, nicht so fuer Jiggen oder oeftere Spinnstops geeignet.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (21. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

Also, ich würde mit Gufi, Wobbler und Spinner angeln, mit der
Ci 4 auf Barsch und mit der FJ auf Hecht.


----------



## Snoopy (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der relativ neuen DAM effzett rolle? Die hat eine Übersetzung von 6.2 : 1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maifliege (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

Das ist eine sehr wichtige Frage. Abhängig von der eigenen "Kurbelmentalität", dem Köder und der Angelart kann die Rolle und die Übersetzung großen Einfluß auf den Erfolg haben. 
Wenn der Wind zu heftig zum Fliegenfischen ist, weiche ich auf Spiro aus. Hatte immer gut gefangen bis ich wegen eines Schurbügeldefekts auf eine andere Rolle  wechselte. Mit deutlich weniger Fischen! 
Ich kurbelte gleich, bewegte die Rute wie vorher... Es hat ein Jahr gedauert bis mir dir Ursache auffiel.
Die veränderte Übersetzung und der veränderte Spulenumfang machten wirklich so einen spürbaren Unterschied aus. Kurbeln ist m. E. auch eine individuelle unveränderbare Eigenheit. 
Die passende Rolle zum Bait und zum eigenen "Kurbelcharakter" ist m. E. ein entscheidender Faktor. Hast Du einmal eine gute Kombination gefunden und die Rolle geht "platt" kauf die alte wieder, so hab ich es auch gemacht. Die Fische waren wieder dran..
TL
Matthias


----------



## Purist (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Die passende Rolle zum Bait und zum eigenen "Kurbelcharakter" ist m. E. ein entscheidender Faktor.



Ein relativ Unwichtiger, wenn man sich angewöhnt, die Köderführung zu kontrollieren und darauf die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit individuell anzupassen. 
Das ist auch der einzig gangbare Weg um verschiedene Ködertypen, die individuell geführt werden wollen, mit Spulendurchmesser/Schnurfüllung/Schnurdurchmesser/Schnurtyp und der Übersetzung der Rolle in Einklang zu bringen... um einen bestimmten Schnureinzug zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Maifliege (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*

@ Purist

Ok, du glaubst also die Köderführung zu kontrollieren obwohl du den Köder überwiegend gar nicht siehst und Anströmungen von oben, unten und seitwärts wahrnimmst und glaubst darauf reagieren zu können? Chapeau!

Nö, halt ich für gewagt, können wahrscheinlich nur wenige. Da bleib ich lieber bei abgestimmtem Geschirr, einer Rolle die zu meinem Kurbeln passt. Ist allemal besser als mich an wechselnde Rolleneigenschaften zu gewöhnen. Klappt eh nicht. Damit meine ich nicht einfach mal schneller oder eben nicht zu Kurbeln, sondern den Grundrythmus. 
TL
Matthias


----------



## Purist (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Übersetzung der Rolle für welche Angelart?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> @ Purist
> 
> Ok, du glaubst also die Köderführung zu kontrollieren obwohl du den Köder überwiegend gar nicht siehst und Anströmungen von oben, unten und seitwärts wahrnimmst und glaubst darauf reagieren zu können? Chapeau!



Nein, für das von mir Angesprochene, gibt's den Flachwasserbereich, wo man den Köder auch sehen kann. |rolleyes



Maifliege schrieb:


> Nö, halt ich für gewagt, können wahrscheinlich nur wenige. Da bleib ich lieber bei abgestimmtem Geschirr, einer Rolle die zu meinem Kurbeln passt. Ist allemal besser als mich an wechselnde Rolleneigenschaften zu gewöhnen. Klappt eh nicht. Damit meine ich nicht einfach mal schneller oder eben nicht zu Kurbeln, sondern den Grundrythmus.



Wie langweilig wäre Musik, wenn Leute, die ein Instrument beherrschen, es nicht zustande bringen würden, wechselnde Geschwindigkeiten mit anderen Rhythmen im Takt mit unterschiedlichen Noten zu spielen. 
Klappt eh nicht? Zugegeben, eine Angelrolle zu bedienen ist deutlich einfacher als das.


----------

